# Experts say passenger plane that crashed in Tehran was likely shot down



## MindWars (Jan 8, 2020)

Experts say that the Ukrainian passenger plane that crashed in Tehran early this morning was likely shot down.
Experts Say Passenger Plane That Crashed in Tehran Was Likely Shot Down



They probably shot the thing down themselves lol


----------



## The Purge (Jan 9, 2020)

*Right Journalism ^ *| 01.08.2020 | Natalie Dagenhardt

The crash of a Ukrainian jetliner that killed 176 people in Iran touched off mourning Wednesday in both Ukraine and Canada — where many of the victims were from or were headed — and raised a host of questions about what went wrong. But U.S. intelligence officials said there was no immediate evidence it was shot down.

This morning Iran refused to turn over the black box from the downed plane.

Iran will not give the black box of the crashed Ukrainian airliner to planemaker Boeing, the head of Tehran’s civil aviation organization was quoted as saying on Wednesday.

Ali Abedzadeh also said it was not clear which country Iran would send the box to so that its data could be analyzed, semi-official Mehr news agency reported.

Now new evidence surfaced.

A local Iranian reportedly discovered a “control segment” of a TOR M1 missile near the Ukrainian plane crash site.

------------

They might be on to something, if this is part of a missile.
















Russian missile.

Usage of Russian 'Tor' Missile System Is Registered in 'DPR' - InformNapalm.org (English)

_Look up SA-15 “Tor” surface to air missile system._

Yes. Very similar to what is in the photo.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 9, 2020)

Who knows their motives?  Is there anything known about the pilot?  The history of the plane?  The Black Box will have the answers.

Media should be investigating and asking these compelling questions.  The timing of this, and the region in which it occurred, will ensure questions are asked and conspiracies will continue to be put out there until they are answered.

BBC reported that communication was lost, which suggests something different than an engine problem.  Some also claimed to see fire on the plane.  There are many hypothesis already.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

U.S. officials confident Iran shot down passenger jet

  As I said yesterday, Iran shot down a passenger jet in retaliation for the death of Soleimani....now what will Ukraine or Canada do in response?

*"U.S. officials are confident Iran shot down a Ukrainian jetliner in the hours after the Iranian missile attack on U.S. targets earlier this week, CBS News has learned. The Ukrainian International Airlines plane crashed Wednesday **soon after takeoff** from Tehran's airport, killing all 176 people on board. Federal officials were briefed on the intelligence Thursday, CBS News transportation Kris Van Cleave reports. A source who was in the briefing said it appears missile components were found near the crash site."*

This may have been an attack that Soleimani was planning before he was taken off the battlefield....There were 82 Iranians (who don't count), 63 Canadians and 11 Ukrainians on board....What will Canada and Ukraine do?? Will they avenge the deaths of their citizens or will they expect our military to do it for them??

Trump said about the attack *"It was flying in a pretty rough neighborhood, and somebody could have made a mistake," the president said. "Some people say it was mechanical. I personally don't think that's even a question." *<-- Trump knows it wasn't an accident but he took the right approach by saying it "could be a mistake"

Ukraine already had one jet shot down in their country by a Russian missile attack, so you would think they would finally stand up for themselves....this missile that shot down their plane is also a Russian missile -- paid for by Obama when he gave Iran 900 trillion dollars in that secret pay off....

However under no circumstances should the US get involved in Canada's fight -- we did our part by taking out Soleimani, let Canada and Ukraine form a coalition and take revenge, leave us out of it...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 9, 2020)

Will the UN act?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Will the UN act?


About as forcefully as they reacted when Russia did it....which is nothing....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Will the UN act?
> ...


It's a useless organization


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Will the UN act?


Will the UN act? Yes they will act like they are upset and say some stuff.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Will the UN act?



Isn't shooting down a civilian jet a war crime?  Will Iran Nan charge Donald with mass murder for making the Iranians shit themselves so bad they were shooting at anything in the sky that moved?  Now the rat bastard Donald has every terrorist leader in Iraq hiding under a rock in fear of their lives that they might be next!  BOO!  Oh the Humanity!  When will this Trump Terror Regime end?  Nancy, HELP US!!!


----------



## Penelope (Jan 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> U.S. officials confident Iran shot down passenger jet
> 
> As I said yesterday, Iran shot down a passenger jet in retaliation for the death of Soleimani....now what will Ukraine or Canada do in response?
> 
> ...



If they did, it was an accident , and tramps fault, he set the whole situation in action.

And of course the US is agreeing with tramp.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. officials confident Iran shot down passenger jet
> ...


Then it's really Barry Obumma and Jimmy Carter's fault.  They both had cause to act during the hostage crisis and when Iran was over a barrel reeling from the sanctions yet neither did, if fact, Obama let them off the hook infusing them with a buttload of cash when they needed it the most, otherwise none of this today would be going on.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Will the UN act?



Probably will act as much as they did when the USS Vincennes shot one down in 1988.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. officials confident Iran shot down passenger jet
> ...


Nope, it was the same imminent attack that Soleimani planned before we took him out...

Luckily since we took him out we were able to stop it....it could have been worse...

#MAGA


----------



## JGalt (Jan 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. officials confident Iran shot down passenger jet
> ...



You're an idiot. Iran launches rockets at US military bases in Iraq then activates their air-defense system, in anticipation of retaliation from American aircraft.

One or more of the Iranian's surface-to-air missile batteries are accidentally set to automatically track, lock, and fire by some idiotic badly-trained Iranian military personnel, and its radar detects the passenger aircraft.

The battery automatically launches one or more SAMs at the passenger aircraft, and it gets a wing blown off, and kills everyone inside when it crashes.

Irony is ironic. This would almost be funny if so many people hadn't died.

And in your idiocy, you blame it on Trump.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Trump will kick them out soon.....relax


----------



## Penelope (Jan 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



If Iran wasn't upset about their general, they would of never shot missiles to the air force bases, so who gave the order to knock off the General, Tramp,

so everyone on the plane whose blood is spilled in on him, no one else. Tramp is guilty.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Iran is responsible for their actions...this is on them...

Plus we have way a better PR campaign than Iran.....

Iran sucks, so its more fun to believe they did this on purpose...

#MAGA


----------



## MindWars (Jan 9, 2020)

MAJOR UPDATE: US CONFIDENT UKRAINIAN PLANE WAS SHOT DOWN IN IRAN! - Plane Has Shrapnel Damage on Wings and Fuselage -- PHOTOS

The first footage was released on Wednesday at the crash site of the Ukrainian plane that that went down outside of Tehran moments after takeoff on Wednesday morning.




It is getting real hard for these globalist pigs to hide thier bs lies now.


----------



## waltky (Jan 9, 2020)

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... an' Iran was the only one...

... doin' alla shootin' at the time!"


----------



## Penelope (Jan 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Tramp set it in motion so in my book its on Tramp.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 9, 2020)

Is it possible that Iran chose to attack the U.S base at that time *to allow them an excuse for the "accident" that took down this plane?*

The timing was well off the timing of the strikes, two hours later or so (I also think there was a delay with takeoff) so how come this one was hit when it was?

If I am an Investigative Journalist, I am looking into who was on that plane and why Iran might have been motivated to purposely hit it.  *I'm not saying they did it on purpose, but it definitely has to be considered.*


----------



## busybee01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.

US officials: 'Highly likely' Iran downed Ukrainian jetliner


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 9, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.


"Trump made me do it" said the naughty eight year old child.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 9, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.
> 
> US officials: 'Highly likely' Iran downed Ukrainian jetliner



Da plane, da plane, da plane.....


----------



## DOTR (Jan 9, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.
> 
> US officials: 'Highly likely' Iran downed Ukrainian jetliner



  Actual video of the second SAM hitting the airliner.

Bellingcat on Twitter


----------



## DOTR (Jan 9, 2020)

Whoever filmed it is calmly smoking a cig.


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 9, 2020)

MindWars said:


> It is getting real hard for these globalist pigs to hide thier bs lies now.


LOLOL wut


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 9, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.
> 
> US officials: 'Highly likely' Iran downed Ukrainian jetliner




Even if it is accidental, the Iranian needs to pony up to Ukraine as well as Canada and the other nations who lost subjects in this event.

Civil liability.

No Americans were on the flight so it isn't President Trump's business.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 9, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.
> 
> US officials: 'Highly likely' Iran downed Ukrainian jetliner



He said it was likely accidentally shot down.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 9, 2020)

Gee, I wonder if this is worth making into a movie...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2020)

According to Canadian and other allied intelligence.
There were over 50 passengers from Canada onboard.

*Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau says a passenger plane that came down in Tehran was shot down by an Iranian surface-to-air missile.*


----------



## keepitreal (Jan 9, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.
> 
> US officials: 'Highly likely' Iran downed Ukrainian jetliner


THEY ATTACKED ONE OF OUR EMBASSIES 
AND AN AMERICAN CONTRACTOR WAS KILLED
AND SEVERAL INJURED WHEN THEY LAUNCHED ROCKETS
THE WEEK PRIOR, IN NORTHERN IRAQ

FUCKING C*NT

THAT ALONE IS REASON ENOUGH TO BOMB THOSE FUCKS

Why though...why would Iran do something so foolish 
IT DOES NOT MAKE SENSE


----------



## Godboy (Jan 9, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.
> 
> US officials: 'Highly likely' Iran downed Ukrainian jetliner


Youre blaming Trump for a plane shot down by iran?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Soleimani was a murderer and a terrorist. He got the justice he deserved, American-style.

Your Nobel Prize-winning POS Obama used drone strikes 580 times and those even accidentally killed over a hundred innocent civilians. Of course, you idiots didn't have a problem with that, did you?

How hypocritical of you.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 9, 2020)

Godboy said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.
> ...



His point is that if Trump hadn't infuriated the Ayatollah by whacking the Iranian alternative to Mother Teresa, they would have never gone near their ballistic missile in the first place.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 9, 2020)

That’s Iran for you. Just keep on mass-murdering.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 9, 2020)

What a bunch of morons


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 9, 2020)

busybee01 said:


> Even US officials and Trump himself have said the downing was accidental. This was brought about by the escalation of tensions in the region brought by Trump.
> 
> US officials: 'Highly likely' Iran downed Ukrainian jetliner


Really? Trump attacked the US embassy in Iraq? Who knew?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 9, 2020)

considering what had just happened in that part of town....why was the plane allowed to take off?....


----------



## MindWars (Jan 9, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is getting real hard for these globalist pigs to hide thier bs lies now.
> ...




I dunno at this point.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I suspect Tramp used more and killed more civilians.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> According to Canadian and other allied intelligence.
> There were over 50 passengers from Canada onboard.
> 
> *Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau says a passenger plane that came down in Tehran was shot down by an Iranian surface-to-air missile.*



Read the names on the manifest. All of them were not real Canadians.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. officials confident Iran shot down passenger jet
> ...


Justin Trudeau just made a statement saying intelligence is conclusive it was an Iranian missile.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


That might be the dumbest thing you have ever posted.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 9, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Just sit tight. You can bet that she'll get dumber and dumber as we get get closer to the election.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Here you go, babe: One just for you...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 9, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> considering what had just happened in that part of town....why was the plane allowed to take off?....


Because Iranians are like that.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > considering what had just happened in that part of town....why was the plane allowed to take off?....
> ...


They cleaned up the evidence before inspectors could get there too.
( they learned that from the Bush admin 9/11 job)


----------



## The Purge (Jan 9, 2020)

This falls under the “Oopsie Daisy” category of Canadian warfare. Had Trumps troops done this it would be under the “War Crimes” category


----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2020)

Horrible accidents happen in the heat of a war...it's like friendly fire....it's terrible....it's so very sad.

(((Praying for the families of those gone )))


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> If they did, it was an accident , and tramps fault, he set the whole situation in action.
> 
> And of course the US is agreeing with tramp.


Do you have any idea how irrational and crazy your post is? 
You probably don't.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Well, Trump did say that he sent the 82nd Airborne to the theater.

The 82nd Airborne is well trained in the use of weird sonic weapons that could easily take down a big fat Boeing airliner.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 10, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If they did, it was an accident , and tramps fault, he set the whole situation in action.
> ...


Iran admits to shooting down plane


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yes an human error. 


> “Following the threats of the US President and the military commanders to target a large number of targets in the territory the Islamice Republic’s Arrmed Forces were at the highest level of readiness,” it said.
> 
> This caused more sensitivity in air defense units according to the military statements and the Ukrainian 737 was reportedly in close proximity to a sensitive military centre.



This is on Tramp, if he didn't kill General Soleimani, it started the ball rolling and his tweeting of hitting cultural sites, he is responsible, no one else.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


If Iranians hadn’t kidnapped Americans for over a year and hadn’t mass murdered civilians and soldiers for over four decades and hadn’t attacked another American embassy and murdered another contractor, trump wouldn’t have had to kill a terrorist murderous general thereby providing another excuse for Iran to continue to mass murder and dupe a moronic jerk like you who takes their freedom for granted.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



and only if tramp had not killed General Soleimani.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> if tramp had not killed General Soleimani.








That's your guy (2nd from right) with an American Hostage. 

One of 52.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You’re a naive dupe who takes her freedom for granted.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 11, 2020)

CONGRATS!  The first post I've ever seen that MindWars  was real and true!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and only if tramp had not killed General Soleimani.


Soleimani was a butcher and cold hearted killer. He deserved to die and if you are weeping over his fate then you are an even bigger shitbag and miserable waste of skin than I thought.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> This is on Tramp, if he didn't kill General Soleimani, it started the ball rolling and his tweeting of hitting cultural sites, he is responsible, no one else.


Responsible for shooting down an airliner filled with victims about to die horrible deaths?
I guess that makes sense to other mentally handicapped alcoholics.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 11, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Iran admits to shooting down plane


No one is really surprised except for a few dupes and simpletons.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 11, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran admits to shooting down plane
> ...



Did not surprise me.  Somebody on this board posted some pictures of Iranian culture and people during the 70s vs today.  Iranians are not necessarily all consumed in evil, though many of their leaders are.  No error in judgement or action is hidden or denied forever.  Some just come out quicker.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 11, 2020)

I, for one, remember attending college in Northern California with a heavy percentage of Iranian students
that all drove late model luxury autos, wore a uniform of expensive designer jeans and leather jackets
and Italian hand made boots and who all got suddenly recalled to Iran, when the Shah was deposed,
and were never heard from again.


----------

